# Prova



## Non Registrato (3 Marzo 2012)

prova


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Marzo 2012)

Prova prova


----------



## Eliade (4 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Prova prova


Prova..
SA...
SA...

1,2,3...SA...SA
..PROVA....


:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2012)

zuzzerellone


----------



## Simy (5 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prova..
> SA...
> SA...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prova



ZZZ...ZZZZZZ.....ZZZZZSHHHHH BOMMMMMMMMMMM! AHIA!


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ZZZ...ZZZZZZ.....ZZZZZSHHHHH BOMMMMMMMMMMM! AHIA!




almeno qgni tanto si sorride un po


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> almeno qgni tanto si sorride un po


Sorridere è bello! ridere magnifico! e quando con il tuo sorriso e la tua risata contagi chi ti sta vicino ineguagliabile!


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

*certo ma...*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sorridere è bello! ridere magnifico! e quando con il tuo sorriso e la tua risata contagi chi ti sta vicino ineguagliabile!



sai quasi quasi non ricordo più come si fa...la sola cosa che mi resta è l'ironia...che in certi casi ti salva la vita...ma per il resto...se mi trovo qui è perchè...lo sai...almeno..come ho già ripetuto piu di una volta non sono sola...e soprattutto qui è l'unico luigo in cui non provo vergogna...
PS:..purtroppo sono un po negata come si mandano..o meglio si inseriscono nel testo del messaggio le emoticon....sono cosi carine...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai quasi quasi non ricordo più come si fa...la sola cosa che mi resta è l'ironia...che in certi casi ti salva la vita...ma per il resto...se mi trovo qui è perchè...lo sai...almeno..come ho già ripetuto piu di una volta non sono sola...e soprattutto qui è l'unico luigo in cui non provo vergogna...
> PS:..purtroppo sono un po negata come si mandano..o meglio si inseriscono nel testo del messaggio le emoticon....sono cosi carine...


Ho letto il tuo thread.
Quindi ti capisco, so cosa si prova e so cosa si passa. Ci vuole tempo per ritrovare la serenità e tranquilla che si ritrova, o in una maniera o nell'altra.
Mi sento di dirti una cosa, la sofferenza che hai è normale che tu la abbia, ma ricordati queste parole! più in la e qualsiasi sia lo svolgimento della tua vita, sarai soltanto tu artefice della continuazione della sofferenza. Con ciò non voglio dire che ti piace soffrire, voglio soltanto dire che, col tempo devi renderti conto che tu sei una persona! e come tale devi essere felice, e per esserlo devi intanto cominciare a pensare esclusivamente a te stessa. Gli altri che sia il marito che sia un'amica che sia chi vuoi, viene solo dopo te.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo thread.
> Quindi ti capisco, so cosa si prova e so cosa si passa. Ci vuole tempo per ritrovare la serenità e tranquilla che si ritrova, o in una maniera o nell'altra.
> Mi sento di dirti una cosa, la sofferenza che hai è normale che tu la abbia, ma ricordati queste parole! più in la e qualsiasi sia lo svolgimento della tua vita, sarai soltanto tu artefice della continuazione della sofferenza. Con ciò non voglio dire che ti piace soffrire, voglio soltanto dire che, col tempo devi renderti conto che tu sei una persona! e come tale devi essere felice, e per esserlo devi intanto cominciare a pensare esclusivamente a te stessa. Gli altri che sia il marito che sia un'amica che sia chi vuoi, viene solo dopo te.


hai pienamente ragione....ma....come sai non è facile...mi sento come se vivessi in un incubo...la mia vita non è piu la stessa..tutto cio in cui credevo...tutto cio che facevo volentieri...tutto...è come se non fosse più li...quel maledetto nodo in gola di quando si trattiene il pianto...per non dare a vedere...per non risultare patetica....è li e non vuole scendere giù...ripeto a me stessa che così non va bene...ormai è accaduto...lui è con me...ha scelo me...ma le cose che ho scoperto anche..restano impresse nella mia mente...i dubbi fanno da contorno al tutto...il risultato ..un pranzo andato a male....(secondo me se avessi avuto il coraggio di prenderli a botte entrambi mi sarei sentita meglio....quanto mi prudono le mani..oggi piu del solito....e mi pesano le corna...)..comunque piacere..(se così si puo dire) di averti conosciuto anche se avrei preferito conoscere persone nuove in altre circostanze...ma così è la vita...si dice che il passato è sale che si scioglie e alle volte puo dare sapore al futuro...ma mi viene da dire...occhio al colesterolo!!!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai pienamente ragione....ma....come sai non è facile...mi sento come se vivessi in un incubo...la mia vita non è piu la stessa..tutto cio in cui credevo...tutto cio che facevo volentieri...tutto...è come se non fosse più li...quel maledetto nodo in gola di quando si trattiene il pianto...per non dare a vedere...per non risultare patetica....è li e non vuole scendere giù...ripeto a me stessa che così non va bene...ormai è accaduto...lui è con me...ha scelo me...ma le cose che ho scoperto anche..restano impresse nella mia mente...i dubbi fanno da contorno al tutto...il risultato ..un pranzo andato a male....(secondo me se avessi avuto il coraggio di prenderli a botte entrambi mi sarei sentita meglio....quanto mi prudono le mani..oggi piu del solito....e mi pesano le corna...)..comunque piacere..(se così si puo dire) di averti conosciuto anche se avrei preferito conoscere persone nuove in altre circostanze...ma così è la vita...si dice che il passato è sale che si scioglie e alle volte puo dare sapore al futuro...ma mi viene da dire...occhio al colesterolo!!!


SI. ricordo anche io i primi mesi, le notti insonni, le ore notturne cercando di fare silenzio e guardavo le foto, pensavo al passato, ai momenti trascorsi assieme, mi distruggevo la vita. 
Avevo in mente soltanto il nulla! e nulla aveva importanza. Poi col tempo ho capito molte cose tantissime cose, ho capito che nonostante il tradimento non deve essere ammesso, mia moglie non mi appartiene, come ho letto qua una volta e non ricordo da chi, io non l'ho comprata, ed ho capito che gli errori nella vita ci sono e si fanno, e non bisogna colpevolizzare più di tanto chi sbaglia, e spesso comunque un bell'esame di coscienza dovremmo farcelo tutti, traditi compresi. Ho capito che che, se voglio continuare un rapporto di amore con mia moglie devo guardarla come una donna, non come una cosa mia, certo ora dopo quello che è successo è chiaro che, sbagliato una volta, non si sbaglierà una seconda, e che se in un futuro ci si dovrebbe accorgere che qualcosa non va, se ne parla e si risolve senza avere il bisogno di tradire nuovamente. anche se ciò dovesse comportare un divorzio.
Ora se puoi farti piacere saperlo a distanza di quasi due anni sono, anzi siamo una coppia felice e con un futuro davvero in coppia.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SI. ricordo anche io i primi mesi, le notti insonni, le ore notturne cercando di fare silenzio e guardavo le foto, pensavo al passato, ai momenti trascorsi assieme, mi distruggevo la vita.
> Avevo in mente soltanto il nulla! e nulla aveva importanza. Poi col tempo ho capito molte cose tantissime cose, ho capito che nonostante il tradimento non deve essere ammesso, mia moglie non mi appartiene, come ho letto qua una volta e non ricordo da chi, io non l'ho comprata, ed ho capito che gli errori nella vita ci sono e si fanno, e non bisogna colpevolizzare più di tanto chi sbaglia, e spesso comunque un bell'esame di coscienza dovremmo farcelo tutti, traditi compresi. Ho capito che che, se voglio continuare un rapporto di amore con mia moglie devo guardarla come una donna, non come una cosa mia, certo ora dopo quello che è successo è chiaro che, sbagliato una volta, non si sbaglierà una seconda, e che se in un futuro ci si dovrebbe accorgere che qualcosa non va, se ne parla e si risolve senza avere il bisogno di tradire nuovamente. anche se ciò dovesse comportare un divorzio.
> Ora se puoi farti piacere saperlo a distanza di quasi due anni sono, anzi siamo una coppia felice e con un futuro davvero in coppia.




qualche notte fa gli domandai....se tutto tornerà ad essere come prima..lui mi disse di si....lo spero con tutto il mio cuore....perchè eravamo davvero una bella coppia..non lo dico perchè si tratta di noi...eravamo complici...in sintonia...e abbiamo sempre risolto alla grande i problemi...anche se nessuno mai si era messo tra noi...non c'erano stati tradimenti...o forse si e non me ne ero accorta..ma non importa....desidero solo andare avanti...e farlo bene...infatti cerco di non sollevare l'argomento spesso...anzi diciamo che tra noi a riguardo non ci sono stati lunghi estenuanti e inquisitori colloqui...abbiamo parlato civilmente poco...e poi gli occhi hanno detto il resto...ma resta il fatto che qualcosa è accaduto...e ha segnato entrambi...beh un po piu a me...speriamo bene...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qualche notte fa gli domandai....se tutto tornerà ad essere come prima..lui mi disse di si....lo spero con tutto il mio cuore....perchè eravamo davvero una bella coppia..non lo dico perchè si tratta di noi...eravamo complici...in sintonia...e abbiamo sempre risolto alla grande i problemi...anche se nessuno mai si era messo tra noi...non c'erano stati tradimenti...o forse si e non me ne ero accorta..ma non importa....desidero solo andare avanti...e farlo bene...infatti cerco di non sollevare l'argomento spesso...anzi diciamo che tra noi a riguardo non ci sono stati lunghi estenuanti e inquisitori colloqui...abbiamo parlato civilmente poco...e poi gli occhi hanno detto il resto...ma resta il fatto che qualcosa è accaduto...e ha segnato entrambi...beh un po piu a me...speriamo bene...


Infatti! speriamo bene, ma sperare bene in questo caso vuol dire principalmente che devi stare bene tu!


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti! speriamo bene, ma sperare bene in questo caso vuol dire principalmente che devi stare bene tu!


lo so anche perchè se sto male faccio stare male anche lui....perchè alla fine oltre avermi promesso...(telefonado a lei davanti ame) che avrebbe tagliato la cosa.....non puo fare altro...sta a me credergli...e ricucire la fiducia per quanto difficile possa essere...lui adesso è cme dire..."normale"...si comporta ne piu e ne meno come prima....io ogni tanto tiro fuori magari una domandina del tipo:tutto ok???lui mi risponde si e finisce li....adesso è a casa con mia figlia..io sono a lavoro...però una cosa mi turba...mentre prima non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa...adesso...no...non so..non la sento piu il mio nido....forse perchè sono convinta che durante una settimana in cui sono stata assente lei è stata li...anzi ne sono certa...figurati...se non approfittavano...ecco..ecco che ritorna mentre che scrivo il diavolo che c'è in me...mi riprometto di andare avanti e torno indietro...un po come il gioco dell'oca..in cui l'oca però non sono certo io...
se trasformassi la mia rabbia in energia..tutta la citta sarebbe illuminata a giono per un mese almeno gratis....e in effetti bisogna trasformarla questa rabbia..in qualcosa di buono....ma non vedo nulla di buono....per il momento...sai mi vergogno un po a dirlo...ma non riesco a dedicarmi come prima a mia figlia...con questo non voglio dire che la trascuro...ma facciamo meno giochi insieme...perchè spesso mi nascondo per piangere...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so anche perchè se sto male faccio stare male anche lui....perchè alla fine oltre avermi promesso...(telefonado a lei davanti ame) che avrebbe tagliato la cosa.....non puo fare altro...sta a me credergli...e ricucire la fiducia per quanto difficile possa essere...lui adesso è cme dire..."normale"...si comporta ne piu e ne meno come prima....io ogni tanto tiro fuori magari una domandina del tipo:tutto ok???lui mi risponde si e finisce li....adesso è a casa con mia figlia..io sono a lavoro...però una cosa mi turba...mentre prima non vedevo l'ora di tornare a casa...adesso...no...non so..non la sento piu il mio nido....forse perchè sono convinta che durante una settimana in cui sono stata assente lei è stata li...anzi ne sono certa...figurati...se non approfittavano...ecco..ecco che ritorna mentre che scrivo il diavolo che c'è in me...mi riprometto di andare avanti e torno indietro...un po come il gioco dell'oca..in cui l'oca però non sono certo io...
> se trasformassi la mia rabbia in energia..tutta la citta sarebbe illuminata a giono per un mese almeno gratis....e in effetti bisogna trasformarla questa rabbia..in qualcosa di buono....ma non vedo nulla di buono....per il momento...sai mi vergogno un po a dirlo...ma non riesco a dedicarmi come prima a mia figlia...con questo non voglio dire che la trascuro...ma facciamo meno giochi insieme...perchè spesso mi nascondo per piangere...


Ecco vedi? io volutamente ho omesso di scrivere che stando bene te faresti stare bene chi ti circonda, tu lo hai scritto! bene ora devi recepirlo e farlo entra dentro come legge.


----------

